# Avvisi di sistema KDE

## viralex

Ciao a tutti, Non riesco a sentire i suoni di sistema.

Ho provato a installare arts e a cambiare il lettore in artsplay, ma nulla. se metto come lettore esterno vlc FUNZIONANO  :Neutral:  ma appare la finestra di vlc.

per caso devo aggiungere qualcosa con rc-update all'avvio? oppure una qualche opzione nel centro di controllo?

non sono molto esperto di kde, è un bel po che uso sempre gnome  :Very Happy: 

grz ^^

----------

## k01

mmh, non ricordo di preciso, ma credo che i suoi di kde siano codificati in flac, quindi dovresti aggiungere flac alle use flags del tuo sistema. io ho abilitato ogg vorbis flac ed mp3 e i suoni mi funzionano, non saprei di preciso qual'è quella che serve per kde

----------

## viralex

ho aggiunto ogg visto che i file hanno quellla estensione.

adesso sto riemergendo vediamo un po   :Wink: 

grazie 1K

----------

## fbcyborg

Ti consiglio di toglierlo proprio arts.

Anche io ho avuto problemi con le notifiche molto tempo fa e ho risolto tutto togliendo arts.

Link

----------

## viralex

mah non so cosa sia ho messo nei flag: arts,ogg,vorbis e flac.

mi ha ricompilato 40 pacchetti e adesso va tutto. nel centro di contollo è giustamente apparsa la voce "Sistema sonoro".

si cmq lo tolgo è inutile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *viralex wrote:*   

> mah non so cosa sia ho messo nei flag: arts,ogg,vorbis e flac.
> 
> mi ha ricompilato 40 pacchetti e adesso va tutto. nel centro di contollo è giustamente apparsa la voce "Sistema sonoro".
> 
> si cmq lo tolgo è inutile 

 

Mi fa piacere che tu alla fine abbia risolto, comunque, ti dirò... alla fine dipende tutto dal fatto se ti funziona o no.

Io per esempio quì sul mio PC fisso l'ho tolto perché ho avuto problemi, mentre sul portatile, dove ha sempre funzionato, ancora c'è. 

Finché non fa danni lascio le cose così!

----------

